# Honda HSS928 repowered with Honda GX390 engine = 100ft throw distance



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Very Cool!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ha, put an impeller kit so it will throw 150 feet. i do this with older 928's. put a gx340 on them. but this one would have it beat.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Freezn said:


> Very Cool!


That is ridiculous ! Wow. good thing you got the space or it would be dangerous ! : >)


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I only wish that was my machine. I just stumbled across the video on YouTube.

Think about the possibilities. No more wheel barreling mulch to the backyard in summer. Just have the mulch dumped in the driveway, breakout the GX390 repowered snow cannon, and shoot that bark mulch clear over the roof and directly into the flower beds. Would cut my mulch time in half.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I should measure the distance from my garage drive to my neighbor's. I accidentally put some snow into his driveway yesterday with the HSS1332AATD... And he's 40 feet beyond my barn... 

Followup - found my old site plan...


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome machines!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m glad you guys like my video.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

The 928 is 28 inches right? Thats pretty sweet. Probably have a hard time bogging it down.


----------

